# Need to ship to India for orders, PoD'er doesnt support it!



## Konstruktive (Sep 10, 2007)

Hey

I have a client in India who will be ordering reguarly but my PoD doesnt ship there and CafePress is WAY to expensive at $15 a shirt!

Any suggestions?

Thanks


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Konstruktive said:


> Hey
> 
> I have a client in India who will be ordering reguarly but my PoD doesnt ship there and CafePress is WAY to expensive at $15 a shirt!
> 
> ...


Have you checked the actual costs on shipping to India? It's not cheap.

You could do it yourself if you wanted to order the t-shirt and have it sent to you and then ship it to India, but then again, it would probably be the same cost.

Most Print on Demand services ship to India though.


----------



## Konstruktive (Sep 10, 2007)

Hi

WHich ones do?

Thanks


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Konstruktive said:


> Hi
> 
> WHich ones do?
> 
> Thanks


I know CafePress does for sure. I'm pretty sure Zazzle does. Since spreadshirt is pretty international, I would guess that they do.


----------



## Konstruktive (Sep 10, 2007)

Hey

Cafepress, is way to expensive per shirt. Spreadshirt doesnt support them (Unless someone can prove me wrong) and Zazzle you only get like 10% per sale!

Thanks


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Konstruktive said:


> Hey
> 
> Cafepress, is way to expensive per shirt. Spreadshirt doesnt support them (Unless someone can prove me wrong) and Zazzle you only get like 10% per sale!
> 
> Thanks


You just asked for options, and I tried to help out 

1000's of people sell via CafePress every day, so it's obviously not "universally" expensive. Lots of people are willing to pay the price and seller's are still making a profit.

If you research the options, they are out there  Whether you want to use them for one reason or another is another issue all together.


----------



## Konstruktive (Sep 10, 2007)

Hey

Sorry i sounded so uptight. I really appreciate your work  Im selling my tees at 18.99 (Is that to cheap) and i only get a $3-4 profit on CafePress.

THanks


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

Hey , India is famed for duplicating everything, so its kinda strange why one from India would need anything from the USA,, another solution would be to find someone to print your stuff in India.. Just my 2 cents

R.


----------



## kriscad (Dec 18, 2006)

We have been doing a large fulfillment for a client... USPS was the best international rate... 

BUT.... 30% of the packages that have been shipped to india have been opened up with the shirt missing.


----------

